# First wahoo



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Caught this one sunday (3-13-11) my first wahoo, was thinking about getting a replica made for the wall, anyone have any ideas on who does the best job for the money?


----------



## samiams (Feb 3, 2008)

nice fish congrats!!! 50lbs? how bout some details what did she hit and where!!!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Man what a Hoo, I bet he burned some line out !!


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Agree, how bout some info, very nice hoo for the first one, great looking water and color on the fish. Next time for better picture put gloves on and hold from gills pushed slightly away as soon as you can after boating, a good bat to the head will usually take the shakes out. Awesome job man i know that felt great! Keep the reports coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

NICE 'hoo!!!

http://www.kingsailfishmounts.com/saltwater-fish-mounts-wahoo-c-1_100.html

Jim


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done, been trying last few trips but no joy.... area/speed and lure speed please. My favorite fish to eat , aside yft. NICE FISH !!!:thumbup:


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

blue and white stretch 30, 400' deep water around an oil rig, about 7 kts.
The fish was 57" long with a 23" girth. Only wahoo we caught in 2 hrs trolling. Had a few other fish pull off.


----------



## bigsnap (Mar 1, 2009)

whatever you do don't use Chad Cooper,I gave him a king mac to do 4 years ago, gave him the measurements(fork length)and he did the mount total length so my fish was 4" short and to this day has not done what he said he would do which was refund my money or redo the mount.


----------



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

*A mans word is a mans word....*

I know this man is very busy with his son,but if he can't back his words to a paying customer than I wouldn't use me either. I wouldn't want that too happen to anyone who has a trophy fish.......... What do think?


----------



## bigsnap (Mar 1, 2009)

I am very busy with my children as well, still no excuse.I have a snapper that I want mounted and a buck that I killed this year but someone else will be getting that business.


----------



## lyle-t (Oct 1, 2009)

google..... mount this fish company ... based in FL around Tampa if I remember correctly ... did a great job on a striped marlin & dolphin for me ... also has flying fish to go with the mount ... I researched several companies and that one was the best for the money ... great work
nice hoo there


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

+1 on mountthis dot net. I know they used to be out of Port Canaveral. I assume that they still are. Really good work, I dont think you'll be disappointed.


John


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Damn nice hoo - especially for your first one!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

_I just received my mounts from Atlantic Taxidermy. Give them a call._


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Atlantic Taxidermy. Check out their website and tell them Keith Rawson sent you there.


----------



## Caseylowery29 (May 21, 2010)

*chad cooper*

just to give the other side of chad cooper, my dad has used him to mount his deer for many years and he has done a great job. he has mounted probably 40 bucks for my dad and one for me, and it looks great. ive never seen a fish he has mounted but i would think it would be good by the looks of every other animal he has done


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## tsmith (May 18, 2009)

We use Cole's Taxidermy in Milton. Mike Cole does awesome fish and one of the brothers does the deer. I highly recommend them. 

http://www.colestaxidermy.com


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

bigsnap said:


> whatever you do don't use Chad Cooper,I gave him a king mac to do 4 years ago, gave him the measurements(fork length)and he did the mount total length so my fish was 4" short and to this day has not done what he said he would do which was refund my money or redo the mount.


Thats unfortunate. I had a similar miscomunication with him about my wahoo. I was told I didnt need to save any parts and later he asked for the head to use the teeth. He remedied it with some spare teeth.

Anyway, The wahoo Chad did for me is the best most natural wahoo I've ever seen. It wasn't at first though. I had him do a 109" blue marlin a couple of years back. When I called him about the marlin (which is second to none... period), I mentioned that he did a wahoo for me years earlier. He told me that he had changed his wahoo design now and really perfected it. I brought it to him and he charged me just his paint cost to redo the whole thing. Looks amazing. I think those out of the box south florida mounts look like they belong in a captain D's. Fake as hell, imo. They are cheap, though. And Chad's not. You pay for what you get and he'll be doing an 85" striped marlin for me when I get some spare cash.


----------



## Chad Cooper (Oct 8, 2007)

bigsnap said:


> whatever you do don't use Chad Cooper,I gave him a king mac to do 4 years ago, gave him the measurements(fork length)and he did the mount total length so my fish was 4" short and to this day has not done what he said he would do which was refund my money or redo the mount.


Rian Lafon,

Well....... look at you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A bad egg that just wont go away. I think as a second generation owner of Cooper's Taxidermy inc. I've been doing something right. I'm blessed to have plenty of work and you may find it a struggle to turn everyone against me. You look like a fool to those that know me. My word and integrity is as good as it gets. 

1) Every taxidermist uses the TOTAL length measurement when quoting prices. That's how we are charged for the blank. I've been providing my service to clients for 31 years. Trust me after 31 years I have learned to tell the client to give me the overall, TOTAL measurement of their fish. NOT THE FORK LENGTH. 

YOU made the mistake of giving me the fork length measurement for your fish. The day you picked your fish up, I asked you if you were happy with your mount and offered to make any changes you would like. After looking over the fish, you wanted a little more blue along the back of the fish. I was more than happy to go over the fish again while you watched me do it. 

When you left my shop, you were happy with your mount. 

Over a week later I received a call from you complaining about the fish. You told me your friends said it didn't look a big as it was. After a lengthy conversation, we determined what had happened. You then had the nerve to tell me I didn't know how to measure a mackerel. You told me that every tournament went by fork length. I then told you that every taxidermist goes by total length and that's what I had informed you of at the time you placed your order.

2) As a business owner, I realize that the customer is always right. Although YOU made the mistake that was going to cost me a substantial amount of money I was still willing to help you out. After a conversation with you we decided that you would keep that original fish and I would use it on my next order and at that time I would replace your fish with the size you wanted.

3) A short time later, I had an order for the size fish I had done for you. I tried to contact you about this new order. I could not get you at the time so I made the MISTAKE of giving my new client your phone number. He was in Mobile and was ready to drive to your house and buy your fish and I was ready to do you another mount. All this fell apart when YOU WERE A JERK to the new client from Mobile and was a TOTAL RUDE PRICK to him. You then called me and told me that I didn't know how to run a business and I shouldn't have given the guy your number. 

I was only trying to help you out !!!!!

I have learned that it's not always worth dealing with some people. The world is full of them !!!!!!! 

I would LOVE for you to take your business elsewhere and save me the trouble of having to deal with you. The more you talk smack about me the more your going to make yourself look bad. I've wasted too much time already with this post. 

Chad Cooper


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

chad you are truely a master and a man of your word !! my stuff only goes to you!!


----------

